# Tips or Tricks removing rear PCV breather tube TFSI Motor??



## DavidA3 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm looking for any advice or tips for removing the rear PCV breather tube on a TFSI Motor. It appears that the connection to the turbo inlet piping is the side that removes most easliy. It has four "tabs" that look like the should be pressed in, but I'm not sure and don't want to needlessly break it and have to buy a new one. :banghead:

Anyone remove the rear breather with success? (yes, I did a search, but all of the PCV DYI instructions I found were for the FSI motor)

Thanks


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Eager to hear about this myself. I bought the PCV kit from ECS but bailed on performing the rear tube because I was having a heluva time figuring out how I was going to remove the shield plate and install it.


----------



## DavidA3 (Jun 25, 2011)

I figured it out this morning, not too bad. The four compression tabs can be squeezed by hand two at a time and the pipe does come out with some force. squeezing while rotating and pulling seemed to do the trick. It clicks back in place easily.

BTW, this was for a boost leak test. I plugged the resulting hole in the inlet pipe with a rubber stopper and the system was ready to be pressurized. I did't have any apparent leaks, but I could hear a very slow discharge into the crankcase from somewhere (oil cap off) The front PCV valve is good (checked it), but when I disconnected the front PCV from the intake manifold and plugged it up- I still still heard a slow discharge into the crankcase?? Not sure from where, but all of my charge piping and intercooler seems to beak leak free, so I'm happy about that.


----------



## DavidA3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh, one more thing. Saddened me to find a good amount of oil getting into the system from both of the PCV tubes. I know its supposed to work this way, but not happy about what that means for the top of the intake valves!!!!! :screwy:


----------



## Arieb (Aug 25, 2011)

If you did not find out yet, the rear appears to be all crimped on. If you take those off, you will have to buy similar clamps again, or hose clamps. Only on the inlet before turbo pipe you can screw it off, but then you will need a new gasket and it is not very accesible. If you dont need to take it off to replace it, leave it, take of the PSV valve and block the left hole, this will block of the whole duct to the inlet before turbo.

As to the discharge of air, there are more boost/vacuum operated lines conected to the inlet manifold, you can see some lines running under it, you could clamp these temporary. 

Also, if you did not take off the rear breather hose leading to the inletpipe before turbo, and pressurized the system from the hose that connects to the engine cover/air filter, the check valve in the PCV valve (old version) or in de breather tube on the back (newer version) might be leaking. This will not lead to loss of boost pressure, because this is part of the low pressure side of the iar path.

As for the oil gunk build up on the intake valves, mine looked like this:









So I cleaned them:









And installed a catchcan form 42draftdesigns:









I took a lot of tubing and components off because I installed a K04 kit, so if you have any questions, just ask :laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Arieb said:


> As for the oil gunk build up on the intake valves, mine looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang man, how many miles on those valves at the top? Had they ever been cleaned before? Those actually look like they were in pretty good shape (relative to some we've seen around here).


----------



## Arieb (Aug 25, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Dang man, how many miles on those valves at the top?


About 120K, bought the car in Carlton btw  I did not have the impression they were cleaned before, but I don't know for sure. PCV was leaking, so I replaced it with this solution.

...but we're drifting away from the problem TS had with his rear breather valve, lol.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

That catch can won't do a thing to help your valves.


----------



## Arieb (Aug 25, 2011)

Uhm...with a statement like that, why not include some reasons why (not) instead of letting everybody guess...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Arieb said:


> Uhm...with a statement like that, why not include some reasons why (not) instead of letting everybody guess...


Haha, I can see it being a loaded question. If you hang around the 2.0T FSI technical forum for a while, you'll see that the topic of catch cans and intake valve deposits has been cussed and discussed ad nauseam. I don't know if there is any hard evidence one way or another, but I do know that at least one catch can manufacturer was offering refunds due to them not working as advertised as far as preventing the buildup of valve deposits.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Haha, I can see it being a loaded question. If you hang around the 2.0T FSI technical forum for a while, you'll see that the topic of catch cans and intake valve deposits has been cussed and discussed ad nauseam. I don't know if there is any hard evidence one way or another, but I do know that at least one catch can manufacturer was offering refunds due to them not working as advertised as far as preventing the buildup of valve deposits.


Forge, wasnt it?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

cldub said:


> Forge, wasnt it?


Not sure which one it was, I just remember seeing it mentioned. :thumbup:


----------



## Arieb (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, I've seen those too. Still there are a lot of people looking for these solutions, and catchcans are used in racing since way before they were marketed out like this. In fact they are being installed on different apllications by the OEM themselve. 

They do collect a lot of water too, and there is nothing against some water going into your intake, but the oil that gets collected in your can, cannot go on your valves. I can see a catchcan does not catch all the oil, but it will sure help something.

When I ever take off my intake again I will see. Then, when it still cloggs up I might just make the can VTA, then the deposit will surely be dealt with. Just wanted to try the environment friendly way first.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Arieb said:


> =
> 
> When I ever take off my intake again I will see. Then, when it still cloggs up I might just make the *can VTA, then the deposit will surely be dealt with.* Just wanted to try the environment friendly way first.


Nope, valve deposits are not caused by PCV gases/oil.

The only thing a catch can will do is keep your intercooler tract cleaner. 

Dave


----------



## ChrisTaco (Sep 8, 2009)

Arieb said:


> Uhm...with a statement like that, why not include some reasons why (not) instead of letting everybody guess...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5288679-The-Hoedown-On-Catch-Cans 

Lot of bickering in the thread, but it's not a bad read.


----------



## Arieb (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, thanks for all the info. Guess I'll just have to be happy with keeping my intercooler and tubing clean.



crew219 said:


> Nope, valve deposits are not caused by PCV gases/oil.


I guess they are, they will just not stay away with a catchcan. How would plain filtred air, the only thing that comes passed there if no PCV is rerouted to the intake, yield carbon deposits?

I'm sorry for TS I mentioned the intake valves and can. eace:


----------



## ChrisTaco (Sep 8, 2009)

Arieb said:


> Well, thanks for all the info. Guess I'll just have to be happy with keeping my intercooler and tubing clean.
> 
> 
> I guess they are, they will just not stay away with a catchcan. How would plain filtred air, the only thing that comes passed there if no PCV is rerouted to the intake, yield carbon deposits?
> ...


It's the valve seals that introduce oil and gum up your valves.


----------



## Arieb (Aug 25, 2011)

ChrisTaco said:


> It's the valve seals that introduce oil and gum up your valves.


Wow, yes, that's something I hadn't thought of. Normally minimal and washed away by fuel...hmm...makes sense.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Arieb said:


> Well, thanks for all the info. Guess I'll just have to be happy with keeping my intercooler and tubing clean.
> 
> 
> I guess they are, they will just not stay away with a catchcan. How would plain filtred air, the only thing that comes passed there if no PCV is rerouted to the intake, yield carbon deposits?
> ...



Carbon deposits are the result of valve overlap and incomplete combustion. This is why people that run vent to air catch cans with water meth still have as much depositing as people running factory PCVs with nothing else.

Dave


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

ChrisTaco said:


> It's the valve seals that introduce oil and gum up your valves.


Actually the valve seals leak very little oil, if any at all. 

Dave


----------



## Arieb (Aug 25, 2011)

Valve overlap normally is designed to get intake gasses sucked in by the inertia of exhaust gasses. Added to this the turbo pressure, how do particles land in the intake duct? In my photo, you can see that most deposits are on the top side of the tract, where they get slammed on if they were taken there by the incoming airstream, which you say isn't the fact.

I think I'll leave the catch can in place and get dissapointed...or not. See it as a(nother) test case, the can is already in place :laugh:


----------

